# Welche Hardware für Datenbankserver (intranet) und Webserver (internet)



## the snake II (16. September 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Konzept zur Überarbeitung des Computersystems einer kleinen Firma.
Es handelt sich um einen einzelnen Standort, in dem etwa 10 Rechner zu einem Netzwerk zusammengeschlossen sind.
Zur Zeit dient ein DELL-Tower, der mindestens 5 Jahre alt ist und nach meiner Einschätzung damals auch lediglich als Office-Paket-Tauglich gedacht war, als Datenbankserver. Dort läuft die Software FileMaker. Hier sind Produkte, Kunden etc. gespeichert, auf die von den Einzelrechnern zugegriffen wird.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass der "Server" dauernd abstürzt und generell etwas überfordert ist.

Ich soll außerdem eine Homepage erstellen, mit der man Produkte aus der Datenbank sowohl abrufen, als auch einstellen können soll.
Hierfür wäre es ideal, wenn der Datenbankserver auch gleichzeitig Webserver ist, denn Späße wie MySQL mag FileMaker garnicht.

Nun kam ich auf den Gedanken, statt des DELL-Rechners einen neuen PC anzuschaffen, sagen wir mal mit einem Intel i5 oder i7 und 8GB oder 16GBRAM.

Mal abgesehen von der DSL-Anbindung; wäre das eine Hardware, die sowohl als Datenbankserver, als auch als Webserver taugen könnte?

Wegen der DSL-Anbindung, reicht DSL 16.000 aus, muss ich mir eine Standleitung besorgen oder sollte ich das sowieso vergessen? Bei meiner FritzBox hier zu Hause beispielsweise kann ich durch "TrafficShaping" den UpStream-Anteil erhöhen.

Ich wäre in der Lage, den Server täglich zu warten, was ja bei so einem Projekt zweifelsohne nötig wäre.

Zu diesem konkreten Fall habe ich leider keine verlässlichen und aktuellen Infos finden können. Entweder geht es um Virtual-Server, um das hosten der Urlaubsbilder für Bekannte oder es wird dazu geraten, Webspace bei einem Provider zu mieten.

Ich wäre sehr Dankbar, wenn mir jemand eine Größenordnung nennen könnte, wie die Hardware angelegt sein sollte und wie der Internet-Anschluss.

Server-Sicherheit und wie ich dann über eine "normale" Domain auf meinen Server komme ist jetzt erstmal Zukunftsmusik, da würde ich später selber recherchieren und gegebenenfalls einen neuen Thread erstellen.


Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Grüße,

André


Edit: Wenn Ihr FileMaker nicht kennt, dann ist es ja auch nicht einfach, eine Einschätzung über die benötigte Rechenleistung zu treffen.
Deshalb formuliere ich die Frage um ^^: Ist es möglich, durch einen Vertragswechsel beim DSL-Anschluss-Provider einen leistungsfähigen PC zum Web-Server zu machen, mit dem man eine praxistaugliche Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen kann?
(Beim Domainprovider ist eine Verknüfung der Domain mit einer eigenen statischen (oder auch dynamischen) IP-Adresse möglich)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

alle Fragen kann dir jetzt nicht beantworten, aber zumindest bei der Bandbreite kann ich dir helfen.
Hier musst du dir zuerst einmal überlegen, wie groß die Daten sind, die der Benutzer über Internet abfragt. Wie viele Nutzer werden gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen? Wie sieht es zu den Stoßzeiten aus, falls es welche gibt?
Angenommen eine komplette Seite mit Produkten ist 120 KB groß (ein paar Bilder und kurzer Text) dann würde schon alleine ein Client mindestens eine Sekunde brauchen (bei DSL 16k Upload), bis er die Seite hat. Bei 5 Anfragen brauchen die also (maximal) 5 Sekunden, hier ist noch nicht mal die Zeit eingerechnet die für die Datenbank draufgeht.

Hier würde ich dir auf alle Fälle zu einer Standleitung raten, wobei dann ein gemieteter Root-Server wahrscheinlich am Billigsten kommt.

Gruß
BK


----------



## the snake II (17. September 2010)

Vielen Dank. Das hilft. Da sich auf der Seite auch einzelne flv-Videos zu bestimmten Produkten befinden werden, würde nach deiner Rechnung das Surfen unangenehm Lange dauern.

Über die Lösung mit dem Root-Server hatte ich bereits nachgedacht. Für den Fall, dass normales DSL ausgereicht hätte, könnte man sich diese Investition sparen, aber so sieht das ja nach der sinnvollsten Lösung aus.


Viele Grüße,

André


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. September 2010)

Hallo André,

dem Inhalt von Bratkartoffel moechte ich mich anschliessen und den noch weiterfuehren. Weitere Nachteile eines "Heim-Webservers" ist zum Beispiel, dass du keinerlei SLA auf deine Internetanbindung hast bzw. Notstrom/Dieselgenerator im Falle eines Stromausfalls vorhanden sind. Zudem kommt hinzu, dass die meisten professionellen Webdienstleister auch Ersatzhardwaere vorraetig haben, falls doch mal ein Server ausfaellt. Wenn du also den Webshop ueber einen Heim-Server laufen liessest und die Hardware aus einem beliebigen Grund ausfaellt, waere der Shop auch nicht mehr erreichbar.

Bei der Umsetzung im Hinblick auf einen dedizierten Webserver, virtuellen Server oder ein massgeschneidertes Webhosting-Paket stehe ich natuerlich gerne zur Verfuegung. Schick' mir doch einfach eine Email / PN mit deinen Kontaktdaten an info (aaaat( busoft $punkt$ de - ich rufe dann gerne zurueck.

Viele Gruesse und ein schoenes Wochenende,
Arne


----------



## Dr Dau (18. September 2010)

Hallo!

Auch sei noch anzumerken dass ein Server üblicherweise im 24/7 Betrieb läuft.
Da kommen einige kWh Strom im Monat zusammen. 
Bei einem "Heim-Server" musst Du also noch die Stromkosten mit einbeziehen, bei einem Hoster hingegen sind sie schon mit dabei.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

